
Show HN: I wrote a lightweight and no-dependency JavaScript image slider library - djyde
https://github.com/djyde/PureSlider
======
johnhenry
I visited the demo page using chrome, and the images from bing appear to be
blocked. Seems to work fine on firefox.

